# Florida bay August 15



## jjon546 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great fishing out of Lower Matecumbe


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

love to see kids and fish. Did they help clean em' too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Dats a mess o'fish!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report, making me hungry too!


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Great Report. Kids look happy and looks like one hell of a fish fry gonna be happening.


----------

